# Suggestions for the "QUIETEST" PSU



## drkks (Oct 30, 2012)

Dear Sir,
I wish to purchase a PSU for my system. With the help of PSU finder was able to find PSUs in the range of 500-650 W. I was unable to determine which one was best for me. I want the "QUIETEST" PSU for my PC. Please note:-

1) I never overclock my system and always run all components at stock voltages and prefer doing so in future as well.
2) The maximum TDP of my i7 processor is 130 W.
3) The maximum power consumption of my graphics card is 100-110 W.
4) Other specifications are:-

Motherboard:- Intel DX58SO Bloomfield 45 nm architecture
Processor:- Intel i7 920 2.66 GHz LGA 1366 socket
RAM:- 6 GB DDR3 Transcend 1066 MHz
Video card:- PowerColor HD 7850 2 GB DDR5
Hard Drives:- Seagate 2 TB 5900 rpm and Seagate 500 GB 7200 rpm
Optical Drive:-SONY DVD RW
Case :- Corsair Carbide 300R

Price of the PSU does not matter. The only thing that matters is (yes, I know I am repeating it) that it should be "completely silent".
Please advise.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 30, 2012)

Not completely silent but one of the most silent of the lot for the money.It is modular and has a effective heat sink which conducts heat and dosnt turn on the fan at blaring speeds when hot.

Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 (RS-600-AMBA-D3) - Rs 6240


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 30, 2012)

Question[OffTopic]: the only noise that come from a PSU would be the fan sound. and it would only emit the highest amount of sound when it runs at full capacity. but in my experience [i currently use a crap PSU, printed 350W] my PSU doesnt emit any sound which can be said as disturbing. if you listen keenly, then you just are able to detect the fan sound.

So, why would one want a Silent PSU?

edit: but then it is possible that being a crap PSU, it does not have a fast fan.


----------



## drkks (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you for the reply The Incinerator. However, I was preferring either Corsair or Seasonic.



The Incinerator said:


> Not completely silent but one of the most silent of the lot for the money.It is modular and has a effective heat sink which conducts heat and dosnt turn on the fan at blaring speeds when hot.
> 
> Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 (RS-600-AMBA-D3) - Rs 6240


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 30, 2012)

Cm silent pro series is really quiet. So it should be gud. Most of the modern high quality psus have temp controlled fans, so you have many choices.
Also remember, for a quite pc system, you should choose quite components. But your system parts look noisy.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 31, 2012)

For Corsair you wont go wrong if you choose the TX650V2 at Rs 5670. But then the Corsair is non modular. The CM Silent pro is Modular and also has very very good test results.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 31, 2012)

IMO
noise levels
grphics card(s)>cpu fan>case fan~PSU fan>optical drive>hdd(barely audiable)


----------



## drkks (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. What do you think of Corsair TX550M or TX650M ? Are they quieter than TX650V2 ?



The Incinerator said:


> For Corsair you wont go wrong if you choose the TX650V2 at Rs 5670. But then the Corsair is non modular. The CM Silent pro is Modular and also has very very good test results.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 31, 2012)

I would rather buy the V2 since they are made by Seasonic and has better overall test results. In this case I would stick with the V2 and not the CWT made M versions.


----------



## drkks (Nov 1, 2012)

I know it is too much to ask for but please could you be kind enough to also share your views regarding Seasonic X-560 PSU. Thank you.

It is because somewhere here on the forums I read that Corsair is "quiet" but Seasonic is "ultraquiet".



The Incinerator said:


> I would rather buy the V2 since they are made by Seasonic and has better overall test results. In this case I would stick with the V2 and not the CWT made M versions.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 1, 2012)

You just cant beat that Power Supply for its stable performance or voltages. Its absolutely fantastic and faultless. If you can shell out more or less Rs 7000 for a 560watt (rated) PSU then go ahead. Otherwise Corsair TXV2 and CM Silentpro are also great options.


----------



## Myth (Nov 1, 2012)

I understand quiet, but why the quietest ?
Most psu are usually quiet. 
I doubt you can hear the psu over the noise the gpu or other fans in the cabinet make.

+1 to corsair txv2


----------



## drkks (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone. So that settles it finally. I will go for either Corsair or Seasonic but because Seasonic does not have a service center in my city, I guess, I will stick with Corsair TXV2 unless someone from Seasonic (I have sent an e-mail to them regarding RMA process) obliges my request that in case if my PSU is faulty, I will not have to pay for the shipping or courier costs.


----------

